# plastic roof vent for a winnebago?



## 102808 (Feb 5, 2007)

hi there,

where would be the best place to get a replacement plastic roof vent cover for my 1995 winnie brave 28?

anyone know? I've emailed dudleys and i'm waiting for an answer - but in the mean time, does anyone know?

regards,

nif.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nif, Duncan at starspangledspanner.co.uk or Linda at Statesidetuning.co.uk

Olley


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi there

You don't say which vent you want to replace?

If Linda and Duncan can't help (unlikely) then try Gold RV at Alton. They carry stock of most sizes.

Ian


----------

